# SARMs.....



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

*Not a bad read.......*



*Frequently Asked Questions About SARMs (Select Androgen Receptor Modulators)*

SARMs  are becoming very popular with men and women that are looking to gain  muscle mass.  They are gaining popularity because they are not as potent  as anabolic steroids, but produce moderate, almost most guaranteed  muscle mass gains in most users.  This, in turn, gives the appearance  that the user is making natural gains as opposed to “cheating” (using  anabolic steroids).  Not only that but the college-age crowd no longer  lusts for the typical “juicehead” body type that was popular in the 80’s  and 90’s, but instead simply wants a lean, model type body that looks  good for their Instagram feed.

Additionally, if you took a pop survey of 50 women I would bet 45 of  them would choose a “model” type body over an overly muscular juice head  bodybuilder with veins and acne.  Besides that, SARMs like Ostarine, LGD-4033, and SR9009,  do not produce the dramatic side effects that anabolic steroids do.   Because of the lack of side effects, people cannot detect that someone  is using anabolic drugs like SARMS, and therefore this makes the person  using SARMs not embarrassed or ashamed.  Typically, users of anabolic  steroids and SARMs are considered “cheats”.  SARMs effects are much  weaker than anabolic steroids, therefore, it is hard to tell with the  naked eye that someone is using SARMs.


*The Legalities of SARMs*

SARMs are legal to buy in the United States.  I do not know about  other countries.    There are no laws that say purchasing SARMs is  illegal.  Therefore you can buy them freely and openly on the internet  or in supplement shops.  When you buy them on the internet as simply  chemicals or research chemicals as many internet SARMs websites do, like  Proven Peptides ,  it is perfectly legal.  When you buy them at a supplement store and if  the SARM you are buying is in capsules for human consumption and/or  labeled as a dietary supplement then the company selling it is doing so  illegally.  Supplement stores selling SARMs are breaking the law.  Make  no mistake about it.  Technically if you do buy SARMs from a supplement  store and they swipe your credit card or debit card they are committing  fraud and the feds can seize those funds.  And guess who’s name is on  file that used their debit card to purchase SARMS?  That’s right, you!.   Therefore I recommend NEVER buying SARMs from a local supplement  store.  You cannot buy SARMs at GNC.  Nor should you want to buy SARMs  at GNC.  The FDA has made it clear that SARMs are not dietary supplements they are drugs.


In the future, I predict that SARMs will fall under the same drug  category as anabolic steroids and that means possession and purchase  will be illegal.  About a year ago a congressman introduced a bill to do  just that.  If it passes SARMs will be banned and internet sites  selling them like Newroids.com will have to stop.


*SARMs Are On The Banned Substances List*

If you play professional sports or play on an NCAA team you cannot  use SARMs.  The NCAA does test for SARMs and if you are caught using  them most likely you’ll find yourself in serious hot water.  I did find  about a dozen of incidences where professional athletes have been busted  for SARMs use.  A couple of years back an NBA was allegedly busted for taking LDG-4033 or Ligandrol.


*The Safety of SARMs & Side Effects*

SARMs are drugs, they are not supplements and because of this simple  fact, one should be wary that they could pose potential safety risks.   SARMs have similar side effects like anabolic steroids, but looking at  the studies they are far less severe.  Because the research studies on  SARMS are far and few in between.  I have found some research studies  that mentioned some side effects.

*Lowering of HDL (Cardiovascular risks)*



4 milligrams of GSK20881078 the HDL level decreases by 40 percent within 4 weeks

The use of LGD-4033 did decrease good cholesterol.
 *Liver Damage*



Ostarine has been shown to cause some liver damage  similar to 17 alpha-methyl steroids like oral Anadrol and Dianadrol.   The enzyme alanine-aminotransferase increased by 20% which means there  are signs of liver damage.
 *Testosterone Suppression*



LGD 4033 use has been shown to suppress one’s natural testosterone production.
 *Night Blindness*



The use of the SARM S4 has causes some night blindness.


*Gynecomastia*

Because SARMs lower testosterone levels in the body, this means  natural levels of estrogen are increased.  When natural levels of  estrogen are increased one has the potential for gynecomastia.  The use  of post cycle therapy is recommended to help combat coming off a SARMs  use.

*Testicular Shrinkage*

Because SARMs suppresses the production of your own testosterone levels, you may experience testicular shrinkage.

*Hair Loss*

Some people have asked me will SARMS cause hair loss.  Yes, of  course, they can.  SARMS are androgenic which can result in hair loss.

*PCT (Post Cycle Therapy) For SARMs*

Post cycle therapy typically means helping the body get back to its  normal hormonal production after using SARMs.  The body wishes to remain  the same, and by introducing SARMs into your system the body will begin  to shut down its own natural production of testosterone and increase  its own estrogen levels.  Once discontinuing SARMS, the body simply does  not automatically and rapidly start to increase testosterone and  decrease estrogen.  It does go back to normal levels,  but it gradually  takes it time.  By using post cycle supplements, you can help support  this process.  One product is called arimistane.  Arimistante is pretty effective and is probably my choice for post cycle supplements.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

[h=3]How To Use SARMs[/h] Nobody really knows exactly how to use SARMs for human consumption  because technically they should not be used by a human.  So-called SARM  experts and self-proclaimed experts get their recommendation from the  small number of studies that they find online.  Additionally, because  SARMS have been around for so long, people are slowly but surely  discovering what is working for people that have used them.


Click on each SARM profile below to see what amounts people are using.


Ligandrol

Ostarine
Andarine
YK11
Cardarine
SR9009
RAD 140
Nutrobol

 [h=3]What Are The Best And Worst SARMs[/h] Many people ask me, “What select androgen receptor modulator would  you take if you were to personally use them?”  That is a very tough  question because the data is so limited and any information you do find  on the internet is bro-science and people are just guessing and  assuming.  First, let me say this, *NEVER* start taking  SARMs without first asking your doctor.  That is the smart and  intelligent thing to do.  Maybe he could at least prescribe you  something like Clomid or Nolvadex to combat the estrogenic side  effects.  I base my choice on the best and worst SARMs on safety.  The  least androgenic a SARM is the better.  However, what’s the point in  using a SARM if you are not going to see any results?




YK11.  This is my top choice because not only is it a SARM but it is a myostatin inhibitor as well.  Two for one.

RAD 140.  The most anabolic in my opinion
Ligandrol.  Seems to be the safest to use.  Reminds me of Primobolan
Ostarine.  Good gains
Cardarine.  Not sure about this one
S4.  I’ve seen some things about the most side effects happening  from the use of this SARM, so I would put this SARM as the worst.

[h=3]Female Use For SARMs[/h] Females can use SARMs but just like anabolic steroids, females will  experience more side effects than men.  The benefit of SARMs use is that  they do not have strong androgenic effects as anabolic steroids.  That  is why they appeal to so many.  However, do not think that if you’re a  female that you will avoid androgenic side effects.  Deepening of the  voice, extra hair growth, and acne is some of the common side effects  that can occur with the use of SARMs.  Post cycle therapy supplements  are recommended after SARM use.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 22, 2019)

[h=3]*What To Eat While Using SARMs*[/h] In order to maximize the use of SARMs you want to increase your  protein intake.  When using SARMs your body will hopefully be in an  anabolic state and it will be primed to increase muscle protein  synthesis.  Your body will need the protein and the BCAA’s found in the  protein to help build muscle mass.  The worst thing you can do when  using SARMs is not consume enough protein powder.  I recommend DOUBLING  your protein intake.  So if you are using 30 grams of protein post  workout, you want to use 60 grams.  If you want to keep it basic, simply  get my Muscle Shake as this is a native protein blend and is a perfect choice for all around use.  If you cannot afford that at least get some whey protein concentrate. You also want to increase your vegetable intake as well because  vegetables do have some anti-estrogen effects.  White button mushrooms  have anti-estrogen effects.  See the study below.

_
Grube BJ, Eng ET, Kao YC, Kwon A, Chen S. White button mushroom  phytochemicals inhibit aromatase activity and breast cancer cell  proliferation. The Journal of nutrition. 2001 Dec 1;131(12):3288-93._


*Food To Avoid

*



sugar

soy

artificial colors and sweeteners
alcohol (remember your liver will be under stress, the last thing you should do is put it under stress more.
fried foods
nitrates found in cold cuts
hydrogenated oils

[h=3]*Where To Buy SARMS*[/h] SARMs can easily be found on the internet with a simple Google  Search, but I have made this clear over and over again that the SARMs  business is a complete grey market.  Any Joe Schmo can start selling  SARMS by simply ordering them from a dealer in China, ordering some  bottles, caps, and labels and bingo, you have yourself a SARMs  distribution business.  The problem is which company has purchases the  best SARMs products.  The ONLY way to know is the company that is  selling them BEFORE they sell them to you, bottles them up and ships  them off to be 3rd party lab tested.  This is completely different than a  certificate of analysis (C of A).  A C of A does not count.  It is  worthless.  Only a 3rd party lab analysis is proof.  It’s like I told  you I had a million dollars in my bank account, the only TRUE way to  prove it is to show you my bank statement or my bitcoin wallet.    The  paperwork has to be there.   My current recommendation is Proven Peptides.

 
In conclusion, I want to make it clear that SARMs are drugs, they are  not supplements.  They are powerful drugs as well and they could have  side effects.  Remember to think twice about buying SARMS and using them  to increase muscle mass.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 23, 2019)

The only problem these days is finding SARMS that actually give you the mg dosage stated on the bottle.  I swear, nearly every independent supplement shop has that stuff and 99% of it is watered down and nowhere near the dosage per ml that they claim.  Like everything else in this industry, advertised dosage is a crapshoot.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 23, 2019)

Modern Warrior


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol...I know nothing about them as I’d never use them but it was interesting to read and if anyone wants to know..hope it helps!


----------



## Jada (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reading jen, but me personally ive been hearing so many people have some weird negative side effects and have known a few that also were dealing with issues after using it, for me ehhhh im good, i stick to what works for years .. good old test etc, not a research chemical.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 23, 2019)

Jada said:


> Thanks for the reading jen, but me personally ive been hearing so many people have some weird negative side effects and have known a few that also were dealing with issues after using it, for me ehhhh im good, i stick to what works for years .. good old test etc, not a research chemical.



You and me both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mythos (Mar 23, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> *Not a bad read.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the side effects of AAS and practically none of the benefits


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2019)

"Additionally, if you took a pop survey of 50 women I would bet 45 of them would choose a “model” type body over an overly muscular juice head bodybuilder with veins and acne"

That's where I stopped reading. You can have a big muscular build with veins without the acne.

There's also more that goes into a "Model". He needs to have aesthetically pleasing facial features. We touched on some of this in the thread about rating our looks 1-10.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 23, 2019)

I knew a guy that ran sarms once......

Died of herpes.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 23, 2019)

Al Gore created SARMS


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 23, 2019)

Mythos said:


> All the side effects of AAS and practically none of the benefits



Hence one of the jokes I have regarding the idiots at my gym who talk about SARMS...  SARMS, I think that is French for Pu$$y who scared of needles and doesn't want to get big.

In all honesty, I know a high school student who took SARMs about a year ago.  He would puke every workout, and he never puked before when working out with me.  The fools at the indy supplement store said "That is just your body getting used to them" and I told him to throw that sh*t away.  He still barfed every workout for a month after he discontinued that trash.  He also said at night, everything had a yellowish tint to it when driving...  

Yeah, sign me up for that...


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2019)

^^^You workout with high schoolers?

I though 30 was the only one who did.....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 24, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Al Gore created SARMS



And Global Warming...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 24, 2019)

But NOT poptarts



BigSwolePump said:


> And Global Warming...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2019)

ive taken every one of them, along with every peptide.  

IDK whose post was all the sides of AAS without the benefits.......

That sums it up right there.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 28, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> ive taken every one of them, along with every peptide.
> 
> IDK whose post was all the sides of AAS without the benefits.......
> 
> That sums it up right there.



That was me


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2019)

Mythos said:


> That was me



I did well on them.  Looking back it was me just working harder and pushing my diet, workouts, all because I thought I was constantly on cycle 

I’d go on a 16wk run, 4wks pct, 8wks of peptides with some real gh n than a 3 sarm 6wk run 

3wks nada n repeat.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

Im on 700mg testosterone cypionate.  Aside from a small reduction in HDL, I have zero sides.  Zero.  Everyone Ive ever spoken with who took one of these dumb drugs had very noticeable, and often scary, sides.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 29, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Im on 700mg testosterone cypionate.  Aside from a small reduction in HDL, I have zero sides.  Zero.  Everyone Ive ever spoken with who took one of these dumb drugs had very noticeable, and often scary, sides.



I never had anything like that...

And i ran S4, osta & LGD all at once too.  The sides were small....But the gains even smaller

More of a placebo effect.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> ^^^You workout with high schoolers?
> 
> I though 30 was the only one who did.....


It’s the only way I could be the biggest guy in the gym....


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 21, 2019)

I actually really like SARMS. Good quality is like good quality gear you just feel amazing at the gym and look great. At my size i need to use higher doses but the effect overall is the same if I stack it with my TRT


----------



## Colin (Aug 21, 2019)

What are your doses and how long before they kick in? 



Browns225 said:


> I actually really like SARMS. Good quality is like good quality gear you just feel amazing at the gym and look great. At my size i need to use higher doses but the effect overall is the same if I stack it with my TRT


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 24, 2019)

I actually really like SARMs. RAD140 is a really good addition to most cycles.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd like to know your doses as well? I ran a cycle of lgd-4033 at 20mg for 10 weeks the results I saw I contributed to busting my ass in the gym and my diet not the SARMS.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Nov 17, 2019)

SARMs are pretty good if you have a REAL source. I've done a few cycles and noticed strength and size gains. There's a lot of suppliers out there that underdose your bottle though and that's why a lot of people see minimal gains imo.

I've taken Ostarine, RAD and LGD. Ost is quite mild in the SARMS department. It does it's job, but it only gives you a slight gain.

RAD tends to dry me out more and is supposed to give you good strength gains, however I found that I gained more size than strength on a cycle of it.

LGD was by far my favourite SARM. Felt incredible on it; Size and strength gains were definitely noticeable. Endurance was noticeably increased too. I put on the most LBM (and the most water weight) with LGD.

As far as sides go; Ostarine and RAD didn't really effect me a whole lot. I never felt any sides apart from cold sweats at night with RAD and the inability to sleep more than 8 ****ing hours. LGD suppressed me noticeably though. Really hard to get up, couldn't maintain an erection for long. Occasional ball ache amongst over shit.

I can't understand why you'd want to run 20mg+ of ost a day just to see the effects of a RAD/LGD cycle.  Its like the old arguement of "Why spend double the amount of money on a SARMS cycle when you could just do a cycle of test and get double the gains?"
Personally, If I had to guess I'd say my RAD was underdosed. I felt _something_ but for something that is described as baby tren, it was pretty underwhelming. Oh I also had blood work for all of these as well.

If anyone's interested on my further experiences with those 3 substances just drop questions. 

Thought this would be a decent first post too lmfao


----------



## MS1605 (Nov 22, 2019)

Problem is so much bunk sarms out there.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Dec 9, 2019)

Got some ostarine and rad for my rat and his w/o partner from Chemyo. My rat experienced lower back almost immediately and his partner came down with kidney stones twice in two weeks. Also significantly elevated kidney labs. Stay away from these. They haven’t cleared FDA safety and tolerability studies and could really **** you up long term.


----------



## Trump (Dec 9, 2019)

what you talking about you loon??



lastcaress83 said:


> Got some ostarine and rad for my rat and his w/o partner from Chemyo. My rat experienced lower back almost immediately and his partner came down with kidney stones twice in two weeks. Also significantly elevated kidney labs. Stay away from these. They haven’t cleared FDA safety and tolerability studies and could really **** you up long term.


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> what you talking about you loon??



Over here that stuff is illegal to use on humans, but there's a grey area which allows you to buy it if you're doing "research" on your "lab rats", wink wink.


----------



## lastcaress83 (Dec 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> what you talking about you loon??


:32 (18):

thanks CJ

F-it. My friend and I decided to try Rad-140 for 8 weeks after lifting for the last few months. I quickly had back/kidney type pain while he went through 2-bouts with multiple kidney stones in just a couple of weeks. At the same time, after  reading enough literature to feel safe about it, I also decided to try low dose ostarine in my 13.5 year old dog due to sarcopenia. My dog now has significantly elevated kidney labs and is not eating. F*** SARMS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2019)

leave that trash alone....

1, someone is just making good loot

2, the studies are jack, the gains are almost worthless

3, if the product reps wouldnt exist there wouldnt be anything good on them online at all.  

save your money


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 10, 2019)

I feel bad for your dog


----------



## lastcaress83 (Dec 10, 2019)

Me too. I mean, these substances have been through animal and human trials with no noted adverse effects on renal function.
The only thing I can guess is whatever I bought was seriously adulterated. Who knows what the f*** he's been getting. Hopefully his labs are trending towards normal when I get him rechecked Friday


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 10, 2019)

I'll just restate my running joke where I came up with SARMS is a French abbreviation for "Pu$$y who is scared of needles and doesn't want to get big"

Only problem, I don't speak French.


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'll just restate my running joke where I came up with SARMS is a French abbreviation for "Pu$$y who is scared of needles and doesn't want to get big"
> 
> Only problem, I don't speak French.



Probably better for you if you don’t take credit for that “joke” from here on out :32 (17):


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 18, 2019)

Do you all think they will make SARMS illegal in 2020?


----------



## Mike Evans (Dec 22, 2019)

Very good read! most people vastly misunderstand how much suppression you can get and how strong they can* be


----------



## The Tater (Jan 6, 2020)

TheRealDeal said:


> Do you all think they will make SARMS illegal in 2020?



Yes, politicians will add them to the scheduled drug list and will become illegal.


----------



## Propaxone (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi guys, newb here, first post. Used SAMS (LGD4033), may I suggest you never use these. Sure you'll hear people say no sides but I had bloods done before and after. Before all normal (I'm in my 40s), after 6 months did bloods again. The only thing different was I took 10mg/day of LGD4033 for 12 weeks. Bloods below, you guys decide. I had bad pains in my lower right side, heart palpitations, chest pains. One day the pain got so bad I panicked, thought I was having a heart attack. Also no huge gains, I trained hard ate well so I think any gains were due to that. Also drank alcohol most nights but been doing that for years. Only thing different was the LGD.

Amazingly, the numbers below dropped to normal levels after coming off it and reduced drinking to 2 nights (bottle of red wine).

I'm doing bloods every 2 weeks now and might try a "normal" test injection and monitor what happens.

My review is only a single data point to you guys, but it's the most important one to me 

Stay safe


----------



## Propaxone (Jul 14, 2022)

Propaxone said:


> Hi guys, newb here, first post. Used SAMS (LGD4033), may I suggest you never use these. Sure you'll hear people say no sides but I had bloods done before and after. Before all normal (I'm in my 40s), after 6 months did bloods again. The only thing different was I took 10mg/day of LGD4033 for 12 weeks. Bloods below, you guys decide. I had bad pains in my lower right side, heart palpitations, chest pains. One day the pain got so bad I panicked, thought I was having a heart attack. Also no huge gains, I trained hard ate well so I think any gains were due to that. Also drank alcohol most nights but been doing that for years. Only thing different was the LGD.
> 
> Amazingly, the numbers below dropped to normal levels after coming off it and reduced drinking to 2 nights (bottle of red wine).
> 
> ...


Actually ignore this. Turns out I may have advanced liver damage so it wouldn't have mattered what I took. It sure is great to get answers though.


----------

